

Ask HN: Does anyone have space in NYC and want to create the next big thing? - weshouldtalk

Preferably office space of some sort in the city. I  have the technical skills and technical connections to do mostly anything. I also have a couple of potentially game-changer ideas.<p>Let&#x27;s do something cool.<p>Shoot me an e-mail: udfy@xww.ro
======
icpmacdo
Sketchiest ask HN I have ever seen. Might want to provide some more
information weshouldtalk.

------
redsable
If you have the technical skills and connections to do most anything I am
curious why you would need open space in NYC.

------
tobylane
Ideas are worthless, executions are everything. In that case you'd have little
trouble telling us your idea and what's different about your execution.

------
closavia
What kind of things do you have in mind? I sent you an email.

